# DEADLY FUN - Woman Sleuth vs. Mafia



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun just went live on Amazon.*



_______________________________

Exotic luxury cruises to the Bahamas are supposed to be fun and relaxing. This trip is just a routine investigative job for a woman who works in disguise and undercover, using her beauty to entice men to reveal their secrets. The exciting and sometime harrowing is expected, but this job will be like no other.

Her boss is aboard--as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss?

_______________________________

Thanks for checking out the novel,
Pam​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Diana - LOL - He's Dan in the novel.  More deadly to my heroine than the mobsters she's after.

Thanks as always, Ann.  Much appreciated!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah, he sure is. I found the UK artist here on Kindleboard. Your cover is very striking, too!

Here's the link to Goonwrite covers if you want to see his work. http://www.goonwrite.com/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I went to ebookkindiecovers.  Gorgeous!  I like the ones she made for writers especially, better than the premade.  She's very talented and prices are reasonable. I'm going to bookmark the site.  Thanks.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun - Free June 5th *



Hope you all will enjoy,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Newest Review:

5.0 out of 5 stars Kept me wanting more!, June 29, 2013
By Adrene - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Deadly Fun (Kindle Edition)

Great book, great characters, a lot of action mixed in with a cruise. Lo and Lance were great together, as you were reading you could just see the sparks flying between them! I was rooting for them all the way. I started reading this ebook at work, but had to bring it home over the weekend so I could continue to read it. It had me hooked from the beginning and I couldn't wait to see what happened in the end with Lo and Lance. Hopefully, there will be more books with these characters, the author can take them in so many directions! I highly recommend this book.

Thanks to the readers who like our books and take the time to write reviews,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Short Excerpt:

    "Marconi's family killed your husband."
    He hated the stricken look in her eyes, the tears he could see hovering on her bottom lids.  "I'm sorry, Lo.  I didn't know.  I just wanted my best investigator to work this case.  I really had no idea."
    "Which one?"
    "We don't know who actually did it."
    Lo was crying, her hands over her face.  "Do you know what they did to him?"
    Torture would be a nice word in comparison, Dan thought.  He knew exactly what they had done to her husband.  He couldn't stand seeing her pain and moved over to sit on the bed beside her. He put his arms around her and pressed her head to his shoulder.  He could feel her tears through his shirt.
    "I can't seem to get over it," she said, her voice muffled against his shoulder.
    "No one could, Lo. No one could."  He rocked her in his arms as the waves rocked the ship and let her cry.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Sail with a gorgeous woman sleuth who uses her beauty to entice men to tell their secrets.



Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I wrote this book when I was at an impasse with Deadly Memories.  Trying to tie all the threads to end the book was a daunting plotting problem.  I started this one just for fun and it took off.

Review:

5.0 out of 5 stars Kept me wanting more! June 29, 2013
By Adrene
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase
Great book, great characters, a lot of action mixed in with a cruise. Lo and Lance were great together, as you were reading you could just see the sparks flying between them! I was rooting for them all the way. I started reading this ebook at work, but had to bring it home over the weekend so I could continue to read it. It had me hooked from the beginning and I couldn't wait to see what happened in the end with Lo and Lance. Hopefully, there will be more books with these characters, the author can take them in so many directions! I highly recommend this book.  

Hope you all enjoy,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun - Free Today - August 23*

Hope all my friends here have fun reading.



Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars Another winning thriller from Pam Richter, June 3, 2013
By Mrs. S. A. Blane "Author of The Widow's Reven... (in UK) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)  
This review is from: Deadly Fun (Kindle Edition)
The action starts right at the beginning and doesn't let up. This is another of Pam Richter's books that I was unable to put down and found myself reading until the early hours. A gritty thriller, threaded through with a 'will they, won't they' romance. Ms Richter's characters are always believable, the heroes and heroines likeable and warm, the baddies truly evil. This time the action takes place on a cruise ship in the Caribbean, where the passenger list includes members of a Mafia style family. As always, the author knows her stuff and can't be faulted on her research. She pulls no punches where violence is concerned so this is a novel that could be enjoyed simply as a gritty thriller even without the reader wondering if the two main characters are ever going to get together. The romance is as skilfully handled as the fight sequences; a good read whether you are male or female. Whether you demand the type of action and violence you saw in the Sopranos, or you just want a pacy summer read, you will love this book!

______________
Much appreciated because it's from Ms. Blane - award winning author in the UK


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to reviewers - You make us authors happy!

5.0 out of 5 stars
Love this Book
By MissLondon - See all my reviews

I loved this book. I couldn't put it down. It is well written. It's one of the best spy thrillers I've ever read. I love that the lead character is female.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Reviews so much appreciated.    

“As always, P.M. Richter¡¦s main characters were very well developed. ”
LuvMyKindle  |  7 reviewers made a similar statement

“I absolutely recommend this book to anyone who likes a strong female lead and thrillers. ”
Gregory D. Salinas  |  6 reviewers made a similar statement

“Well done, Ms. Richter, I look forward to reading more from you. ”
Whirlwind509  |  3 reviewers made a similar statement

Thanks,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun is Free Oct 17 & 18*

For all my friends at Kboards



Hope you enjoy,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

If you'd like to read an excerpt - the first chapter - it's here on my website

DEADLY FUN
http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/deadly-fun---excerpt.html

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to reviewers!

5.0 out of 5 stars WOW!!!!!!!!!!, October 18, 2013
By Roger O. Grantham (Las Vegas, NV USA) - See all my reviews

Must read!!! Not your normal who-dun it..... I strongly recommend this book to anyone who enjoys just being entertained for reading a book.

It has whispersync so if you have the Kindle book it's $1.99 for the audio. Link to audio: http://www.audible.com/pd/Fiction/Deadly-Fun-Audiobook/B00FSOR056/ref=a_search_c4_1_1_srImg?qid=1384881872&sr=1-1

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun* is on the blog - *The Search for a Great Book Starts with the First Chapter*

Here's the link: http://startwithchapterone.com/2013/11/25/deadly-fun-by-pam-richter/

The whole first chapter is posted.

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to reviewers! (This review below made me so happy.) We authors are entertainers and when I read a book that starts depressing me I just stop dead and trash it. There's a quote, "If books were like real life I'd take up golf." Kind of silly, but I think the reason for writing is to take readers to a fun fantasy world with enough realism that they can believe in the story.
________________________

5.0 out of 5 stars WOW!!!!!!!!!!

By Roger O. Grantham (Las Vegas, NV USA) - See all my reviews

_Must read!!! Not your normal who-dun it..... I strongly recommend this book to anyone who enjoys just being entertained for reading a book._
_________________________


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Deadly Fun is on KB blog today! In the Bargain Books - it's $1.99

http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/

Thanks to KBoards


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

My sister reads all my books. This one she likes. She's a tough critic, and my twin sister.



Recent review:

5.0 out of 5 stars Very Fun Read
By Kathryn Dionne (USA) - See all my reviews

To everyone on the cruise ship Dan and Linda Duncan are the perfect couple; married, gorgeous, and in love! Little do they know that the couple are actually undercover agents, Lance and Lolita, sent to extract information from Mafia Kingpin, Steven Marconi. Their goal is to find enough incriminating evidence to put the entire Marconi Family behind bars for murder and extortion. But the task is not as easy as they anticipated, forcing both agents into some compromising, uncomfortable, and dangerous predicaments.

The story was a very fun and entertaining read. I enjoyed the development of Dan and Linda's characters as the attraction between the two of them grew. I could picture the cruise ship, the fellow passengers, and the exotic locations they toured while on land.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to reviewers!



Newest one:

5.0 out of 5 stars Set Sail For Adventure, January 4, 2014
Deadly Fun was a fabulous book.

I loved how the characters were so easy to fall in love with. I felt like I was reading a wonderful spy adventure that took place on a cruise ship. Who says it is against the rules to fall in love with a co-worker. Lo and Lance fight their feelings for one another over the course of this book.

Will they act upon their attraction or just chalk it up to being just part of the job? Will they catch the bad guy before anyone gets hurt?

This book has plenty of action and romance to keep the reader entertained. I know I can't wait to read more from this wonderful author.

Give Deadly Fun a try. You will like it.
_________________________________

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

My Favorite Review so far:

5.0 out of 5 stars WOW!!!!!!!!!!, October 18, 2013
By Roger O. Grantham (Las Vegas, NV USA) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Deadly Fun (Kindle Edition)
Must read!!! Not your normal who-dun it..... I strongly recommend this book to anyone who enjoys just being entertained for reading a book.



Not that I don't love all the reviews, but this one made my day. Thanks to readers who post reviews.
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun - FREE - Feb 13 & 14*

Cruise with a beautiful sleuth. Also aboard, the Mafia and her boss. Envision collision?



Hope all enjoy - 359 pages
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun* - Thriller - Woman Sleuth



To everyone on the cruise ship Dan and Linda Duncan are the perfect couple; married, gorgeous, and in love! Little do they know that the couple are undercover agents, Lance and Lolita, sent to extract information from Mafia Kingpin, Steven Marconi. Their goal is to find enough incriminating evidence to put the entire Marconi Family behind bars for murder and extortion.

Lolita chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss?

359 pages to enjoy!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to readers who take the time to give a review!



5.0 out of 5 stars Fantastic Read!, March 7, 2014
By Robin M Owens - See all my reviews

I received this book free from story cartel for an honest review. Wow! This is definitely one of the best books I've ever read! There is so much action of all kinds, twist and turns everywhere. Never a dull moment. Would love to see this book become a movie! I liked this book so well I also purchased this book to add to my collection of kindle ebooks.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Today Deadly Fun is a Bargain Book - eReader News Today*

Hope you all will enjoy. It's $.99 today and tomorrow.



*Deadly Fun*
She works in disguise and undercover, always with an assumed identity, using her unusual beauty to seek out information. Lo works for an independent agency associated with the FBI. Her boss knows she has a checkered past, with time spent in prison, but she's also smart, and has a law degree.

Her new job involves a cruise to the Bahamas with her boss to investigate an enforcer for the Mob. But this will be like no other job she has encountered. By the end of the voyage she has chased suspects through the tropical islands, been in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms; the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive the deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the Mafia gangsters she uncovers?

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the great reviewers - here's a new one.



5.0 out of 5 stars Fantastic Read!

I received this book free from story cartel for an honest review. Wow! This is definitely one of the best books I've ever read! There is so much action of all kinds, twist and turns everywhere. Never a dull moment. Would love to see this book become a movie! I liked this book so well I also purchased this book to add to my collection of kindle ebooks.

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*There's a Book Blast going on for Deadly Fun*



It's a rafflecopter event hosted by "I'm a Reader, Not a Writer"

If you want you can enter to win a Giftcard or Paypal cash. (*I rather a KBoard member won!*)

Link to Blast: http://www.bookblasttours.com/2014/05/08/50-book-blast-deadly-fun-by-pam-ritcher/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*There's a Book Blast going on for Deadly Fun*



It's a rafflecopter event hosted by "I'm a Reader, Not a Writer"

You can enter to win a $50 Amazon Giftcard or Paypal cash. (I rather a KBoard member won!) There are 3 days left.

Link to Blast: http://www.bookblasttours.com/2014/05/08/50-book-blast-deadly-fun-by-pam-ritcher/

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Goodreads Review from author Liz Mills*



Elizabeth Mills rated it 5 of 5 stars
P.M.Richter never disappoints - her books grip from the first page, and build relentlessly, her characters are believable and her plots are tight. I found it hard to put this book down, so absorbed was I in the complex tale. Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun* - Thriller - Woman Sleuth



*Kindle Unlimited* - Deadly Fun is now available to read for Free

To everyone on the cruise ship Dan and Linda Duncan are the perfect couple; married, gorgeous, and in love! Little do they know that the couple are undercover agents, Lance and Lolita, sent to extract information from Mafia Kingpin, Steven Marconi. Their goal is to find enough incriminating evidence to put the entire Marconi Family behind bars for murder and extortion.

Lolita chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss?

359 pages to enjoy!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun* - Thriller - Woman Sleuth



*Kindle Unlimited* - Deadly Fun is now available to read for Free

To everyone on the cruise ship Dan and Linda Duncan are the perfect couple; married, gorgeous, and in love! Little do they know that the couple are undercover agents, Lance and Lolita, sent to extract information from Mafia Kingpin, Steven Marconi. Their goal is to find enough incriminating evidence to put the entire Marconi Family behind bars for murder and extortion.

Lolita chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss?

359 pages to enjoy!​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*FREE - Sept 19-20 - Deadly Fun* - Thriller - Woman Sleuth



*Kindle Unlimited* - Deadly Fun is now available to read for Free

To everyone on the cruise ship Dan and Linda Duncan are the perfect couple; married, gorgeous, and in love! Little do they know that the couple are undercover agents, Lance and Lolita, sent to extract information from Mafia Kingpin, Steven Marconi. Their goal is to find enough incriminating evidence to put the entire Marconi Family behind bars for murder and extortion.

Lolita chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss?

359 pages!​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun* - Thriller - Woman Sleuth



*Kindle Unlimited* - Deadly Fun is now available to read for Free

To everyone on the cruise ship Dan and Linda Duncan are the perfect couple; married, gorgeous, and in love! Little do they know that the couple are undercover agents, Lance and Lolita, sent to extract information from Mafia Kingpin, Steven Marconi. Their goal is to find enough incriminating evidence to put the entire Marconi Family behind bars for murder and extortion.

Lolita chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss?

359 pages.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun - Kindle Books & Tip*s

Reduced to $.99 for the promotion

http://fkbooksandtips.com/2014/11/09/free-discounted-kindle-book-offers-395/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun*

Cruise with a beautiful sleuth. Also aboard, the Mafia and her boss. Envision collision?



Hope all enjoy - 359 pages
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun* - Promo - last day for $.99

The perfect sleuth is a chameleon, every man's perfect dream.



Hope all enjoy - complete novel for $.99 - 359 pages
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun*

The perfect sleuth is a chameleon, every man's perfect dream.



Hope all enjoy - 359 pages
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun - $.99 for a promo - March 6 & 7*

Hope all my friends here have fun reading.

The perfect sleuth is a chameleon, every man's perfect dream.



Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun* - Thriller - Woman Sleuth



To everyone on the cruise ship Dan and Linda Duncan are the perfect couple; married, gorgeous, and in love! Little do they know that the couple are undercover agents, Lance and Lolita, sent to extract information from Mafia Kingpin, Steven Marconi. Their goal is to find enough incriminating evidence to put the entire Marconi Family behind bars for murder and extortion.

Lolita chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss?

359 pages​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun - it's $0.99 today for a promotion*



Thanks,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun* - Thriller - Woman Sleuth



To everyone on the cruise ship Dan and Linda Duncan are the perfect couple; married, gorgeous, and in love! Little do they know that the couple are undercover agents, Lance and Lolita, sent to extract information from Mafia Kingpin, Steven Marconi. Their goal is to find enough incriminating evidence to put the entire Marconi Family behind bars for murder and extortion.

Lolita chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss?

359 pages


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun - $99 TILL MIDNIGHT* - Thriller - Woman Sleuth



To everyone on the cruise ship Dan and Linda Duncan are the perfect couple; married, gorgeous, and in love! Little do they know that the couple are undercover agents, Lance and Lolita, sent to extract information from Mafia Kingpin, Steven Marconi. Their goal is to find enough incriminating evidence to put the entire Marconi Family behind bars for murder and extortion.

Lolita chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise - and her boss - who may prove more deadly than the Mafia thugs?​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun*

Cruise with a beautiful sleuth. Also aboard, the Mafia and her boss. Envision collision?



            

Hope all enjoy - 359 pages
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun*



Lolita works in disguise and undercover, always with an assumed identity, using her unusual beauty to seek out information. Lo works for an independent agency associated with the FBI. Her boss knows she has a checkered past, with time spent in prison, but she's also smart, and has a law degree.

Her new job involves a cruise to the Bahamas with her boss to investigate an enforcer for the Mob. But this will be like no other job she has encountered. By the end of the voyage she has chased suspects through the tropical islands, been in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms; the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive the deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the Mafia gangsters she uncovers?

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun*

Cruise with a beautiful sleuth. Also aboard, the Mafia and her boss. Envision collision?



            

Hope all enjoy - 359 pages
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun*



Lolita works in disguise and undercover, always with an assumed identity, using her unusual beauty to seek out information. Lo works for an independent agency associated with the FBI. Her boss knows she has a checkered past, with time spent in prison, but she's also smart, and has a law degree.

Her new job involves a cruise to the Bahamas with her boss to investigate an enforcer for the Mob. But this will be like no other job she has encountered. By the end of the voyage she has chased suspects through the tropical islands, been in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms; the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive the deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the Mafia gangsters she uncovers?

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun* - $.99 today for a promotion.

359 pages - Woman Sleuth



Working in disguise and undercover, always with an assumed identity, Linda uses her unusual beauty to search out information. She works for an independent agency associated with the FBI. Her boss knows she has a checkered past with time spent in prison, but she's smart and has a law degree.

Her new job involves a cruise to the Bahamas with her boss to investigate an enforcer for the Mob. But this one will be like no other. By the end of the voyage she has chased suspects through tropical islands, been in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms; the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive the deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the Mafia?


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun - woman sleuth novel*

Cruise with a beautiful sleuth. Also aboard, the Mafia and her boss. Envision collision?



            

Hope all enjoy - 359 pages
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun - woman sleuth novel*

Cruise with a beautiful sleuth. Also aboard, the Mafia and her boss. Envision collision?



            

Hope all enjoy - 359 pages
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun - woman sleuth novel*

Cruise with a beautiful sleuth. Also aboard, the Mafia and her boss. Envision collision?



            

Hope all enjoy - 359 pages
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun

Woman Sleuth vs. Mafia!*

Cruise with a beautiful sleuth. Also aboard, the Mafia and her boss. Envision collision?



            

Hope all enjoy - 359 pages
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun - 99 cents today!*

​http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CX39HBU/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun* - The perfect sleuth is a chameleon, every man's perfect dream.



Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean.

Her boss is aboard, as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the mobsters?

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*DEADLY FUN*

Working in disguise and undercover, always with an assumed identity, Linda uses her unusual beauty to search out information. She works for an independent agency associated with the FBI. Her boss knows she has a checkered past with time spent in prison, but she's smart and has a law degree.

Her new job involves a cruise to the Bahamas with her boss to investigate an enforcer for the Mob. But this one will be like no other. By the end of the voyage she has chased suspects through tropical islands, been in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms; the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive the deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the Mafia?



If you'd like to read an excerpt it's here: http://pmrichter.weebly.com/deadly-fun---excerpt.html


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*DEADLY FUN*

Working in disguise and undercover, always with an assumed identity, Linda uses her unusual beauty to search out information. She works for an independent agency associated with the FBI. Her boss knows she has a checkered past with time spent in prison, but she's smart and has a law degree.

Her new job involves a cruise to the Bahamas with her boss to investigate an enforcer for the Mob. But this one will be like no other. By the end of the voyage she has chased suspects through tropical islands, been in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms; the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive the deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the Mafia?

​
If you'd like to read an excerpt it's here: http://pmrichter.weebly.com/deadly-fun---excerpt.html

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun* - The perfect sleuth is a chameleon, every man's perfect dream.



Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean.

Her boss is aboard, as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the mobsters?

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun - 99 cents for a romance promo from 6/16 to 6/19* - A clean romance

The perfect sleuth is a chameleon, every man's perfect dream.



Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean.

Her boss is aboard, as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the mobsters?

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun*
Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean.

Her boss is aboard, as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. 
She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. 
By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. 
Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the mobsters?

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun - 99 cents today for a promotion at Ereader News Today*



Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean.

Her boss is aboard, as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. 
She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. 
By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. 
Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the mobsters?

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun*
Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean.

Her boss is aboard, as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. 
She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. 
By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. 
Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the mobsters?

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun* *- reduced to 99 cents today - with a promo at 'Free Kindle eBooks and Tips.'*

​
Deadly Fun
Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean.

Her boss is aboard, as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. 
She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. 
By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the mobsters?[/center]

            [/url​http://amazon.co.jp/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=digital-text&field-keywords=B00CX39HBU


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*DEADLY fUN - Woman Sleuth vs: Mafia*

​
_The perfect sleuth is a chameleon, every man's perfect dream._

Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean.
Her boss is aboard, as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. 
She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. 
By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. 
Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the mobsters?​
358 Pages​
          ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*DEADLY fUN - Woman Sleuth vs: Mafia*

​
*The perfect sleuth is a chameleon, every man's perfect dream.*​
Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean.
Her boss is aboard, as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. 
She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. 
By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. 
Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the mobsters?​
*358 Pages
56 reviews*​
          ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*DEADLY fUN - Woman Sleuth vs: Mafia*
*
99 cents this week*​
​
*The perfect sleuth is a chameleon, every man's perfect dream.*​
Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean.
Her boss is aboard, as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. 
She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. 
By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. 
Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the mobsters?​
*358 Pages
56 reviews*​
          ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*DEADLY fUN - Woman Sleuth vs: Mafia*
*
99 cents Sept 23 and 24*​
​
*The perfect sleuth is a chameleon, every man's perfect dream.*​
Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean.
Her boss is aboard, as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. 
She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. 
By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. 
Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the mobsters?​
*358 Pages
56 reviews*​
          ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*DEADLY fUN - Woman Sleuth vs: Mafia*
*
99 cents*​
​
*The perfect sleuth is a chameleon, every man's perfect dream.*​
Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean.
Her boss is aboard, as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. 
She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. 
By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. 
Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the mobsters?​
*358 Pages
60 reviews*​
          ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun - 99 cents*​
Working in disguise and undercover, always with an assumed identity, Linda uses her unusual beauty to search out information. She works for an independent agency associated with the FBI. Her boss knows she has a checkered past with time spent in prison, but she's smart and has a law degree.

Her new job involves a cruise to the Bahamas with her boss to investigate an enforcer for the Mob. But this one will be like no other. By the end of the voyage she has chased suspects through tropical islands, been in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms; the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive the deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the Mafia?

​
If you'd like to read an excerpt it's here: http://pmrichter.weebly.com/deadly-fun---excerpt.html

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun - 99 cents*​
Working in disguise and undercover, always with an assumed identity, Linda uses her unusual beauty to search out information. She works for an independent agency associated with the FBI. Her boss knows she has a checkered past with time spent in prison, but she's smart and has a law degree.

Her new job involves a cruise to the Bahamas with her boss to investigate an enforcer for the Mob. But this one will be like no other. By the end of the voyage she has chased suspects through tropical islands, been in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms; the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive the deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the Mafia?

​
Thanks for looking
Pam

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun*​
Working in disguise and undercover, always with an assumed identity, Linda uses her unusual beauty to search out information. She works for an independent agency associated with the FBI. Her boss knows she has a checkered past with time spent in prison, but she's smart and has a law degree.

Her new job involves a cruise to the Bahamas with her boss to investigate an enforcer for the Mob. But this one will be like no other. By the end of the voyage she has chased suspects through tropical islands, been in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms; the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive the deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may prove more deadly than the Mafia?

​
If you'd like to read an excerpt it's here: http://pmrichter.weebly.com/deadly-fun---excerpt.html

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------

